# echoing?



## Guest (Jul 15, 2007)

Hey again everyone!
Just a quick question.. I have a pair of vr series Boston Acoustic mains. My living room has hardwood floors, leather furniture, and pretty much nothing to absorb the sound. I heard my speakers in a friends room with carpet and the difference in sound was night and day. why is this and is there anything I can do in my room to fix it. I thought I saw.... possibly on this site some kind of panels that you put on your wall, but I can't seem to find them again. 

thanks,
Derek


----------



## jvc (Jul 15, 2007)

You actually answered your own question. 


> My living room has hardwood floors, leather furniture, and pretty much nothing to absorb the sound. I heard my speakers in a friends room with carpet and the difference in sound was night and day.


The acoustics of the room made the difference. Acoustic panels, like you mentioned, will help. But they have to be placed just right in the room. There is a formula (sort of) for doing this. I don't know enough about it, to tell you how.

If it's ok, I'll link you to some excellent info on the subject, at S&V Forums:




I read the rules, but don't remember anything about not linking to another forum thread, that has info, for what you're looking. The only objectionable thing may be the posters username. Most folks find it funny, instead of objectionable. I hope it's ok.
Good luck, and enjoy the read.

BTW........
You *could* just carpet the room! :bigsmile:

EDIT:
I guess it's *not* ok. The links didn't show up.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Moved to Home Audio Acoustics. I think these folks will have some answers for you! :bigsmile: 

mech


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> I read the rules, but don't remember anything about not linking to another forum thread, that has info, for what you're looking.
> EDIT:
> I guess it's not ok. The links didn't show up


We generally don’t object to posting links to other Forums, but as I recall, you have to have a certain number of posts under your belt before you can post links - maybe 10 or so. We had to do that to eliminate robot spammers.

Derek,

Like jvc noted, wall-to-wall carpet will fix you up. It’s one of the most effective and least aesthetically-intrusive room treatments you can have.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

dsmith7000 said:


> .... I thought I saw.... possibly on this site some kind of panels that you put on your wall, but I can't seem to find them again. ...


Here is a couple of places: www.acousticalsolutions.com and www.acousticalsurfaces.com 
I also have a laminated floor, but in my case I used carpet all around the room up to the railchair (36" from floor, this is a special carpet is called Crosspoint Acoustical Wall Covering at Acoustical Solutions), I'm using four 2 x 2 panels and my seats are microfiber. I read somewhere that you can use a thick carpet in front of the TV to avoid the sound reflection .... but I think you will need more than that in your room :yes::yes: 

You can also build the panels yourself if you want to save some money, that was my plan until, I found this place www.atsacoustics.com I think they had the best prices and I got six panels from them ... price was $18.90 each total was $136.00 including S + H .


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

For a Quick and dirty approach that shouldn't be too objectionable to those with whom you might share the space, get a thick floor rug, drapes, blankets over and pillows on the leather couch, and invite some friends over (the human body is an excellent bass trap :bigsmile

When the time is right, if you decide to build your own panels, you can do much better than atsacoustics. Look to buy from a local HVAC supplier, of find a national one that wil ship to you. I got my 12 panels forabout $120 shipped from ejdavis, half the price of ats.


----------

